# Morrow Coaster And Brake Patented



## ace (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone have any info on this odd hub? Thanks!


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 3, 2013)

It’s a Morrow made by the Eclipse Machine Co. If you decide to sell it...I would like to buy it?


----------



## tailhole (Nov 3, 2013)

ace said:


> Anyone have any info on this odd hub? Thanks!View attachment 121285View attachment 121286






That is super cool.  Got some shark fins going on.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2013)

Dang that thing has some miles on it! Very cool hub!


----------



## neighbor (Nov 4, 2013)

ace said:


> Anyone have any info on this odd hub? Thanks!View attachment 121285View attachment 121286




http://www.fattiretrading.com/morrow.html

i too would buy it if you were to sell it, i need it for this bicycle i have.


----------



## ace (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks to all for the info. Will post here if I decide to sell.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 4, 2013)

Very cool hub, I would like to do a deep dive on early Morrow & Eclipse hubs if I can ever find time.  They did have some unique designs such as this one.  Great find.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 27, 2013)

I just found this hub today with an Eclipse front hub.
Looks like they only made the Eclipse coaster brake hubs 1902-1903.
Do you know if that is correct Gary?
I seem to be getting closer in year to my 1899 Iver Johnson but still need the 1899 Corbin coaster brake hub for the old safety.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 28, 2013)

*Introduced In 1898 .....*

First Eclipse Coaster Brake ... two separate sections (rear hub AND inside crank hanger)

BRAKE NOT SELF-ENCLOSED IN ONE HUB SHELL ..... 











(this is NOT my bicycle)    AND     (don't know who belongs to the fotos)


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 28, 2013)

Great photos!


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 30, 2013)

*great hub !*

one of my old over john sons came to me with a newer morrow rear brake hub don,t know if its correct but its going back onto it ! ,thet made some cool stuff


----------



## neighbor (Dec 6, 2013)

that's the third one of those hubs i've seen here, now to get my hands on one,the ad says over 400,000 made.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 6, 2013)

They always exaggerated production numbers.
I'm trying to find out if they made a 36 spoke hub.
I know that they made a 40 spoke hub.
The 40 spoke hub must have been made for motorcycles and tandems.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 6, 2013)

olderthandirt said:


> one of my old over john sons came to me with a newer morrow rear brake hub don,t know if its correct but its going back onto it ! ,thet made some cool stuff




Can you please post a photo?


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 6, 2013)

neighbor said:


> http://www.fattiretrading.com/morrow.html
> 
> i too would buy it if you were to sell it, i need it for this bicycle i have.View attachment 121310 View attachment 121309



Hi Neighbor, thanks for posting a link to my Morrow page. I have one or two of the early Morrow hubs also. No they are not for sale.
Happy Trails,
Chris


----------



## neighbor (Dec 6, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> Hi Neighbor, thanks for posting a link to my Morrow page. I have one or two of the early Morrow hubs also. No they are not for sale.
> Happy Trails,
> Chris




Awwww C'mon, how many hubs does a guy need?? I only want one.......................................

one day I'll find one, one day..................................................................


----------



## highwheel431 (Apr 9, 2016)

I will have a 1901 and a 1902 version of the Morrow Coaster and Brake for sale at the Saline swap.


----------



## David Brown (Apr 9, 2016)

Is this what you're looking for?


----------

